

A Barbie doll with the soul of Siri - ilyaeck
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/technology/a-wi-fi-barbie-doll-with-the-soul-of-siri.html

======
chlestakoff
Can the parents influence the dialogue in any way?

